# Does a dog have to be "Pure" to compete in SchH or other sports?



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, had dogs all my life, but am new to dog sports. Wondering if a Dutch X Mal (KNPV) can compete and title in Schutzhund. Wondering if they have to be AKC registered therefore "pure".


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dogs do not have to be registered, or even pure-bred to do Schutzhund - only the ability to do it counts. I started SchH with my mix from from the pound and even managed some minor titles on her.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Castlemaid said:


> Dogs do not have to be registered, or even pure-bred to do Schutzhund - only the ability to do it counts. I started SchH with my mix from from the pound and even managed some minor titles on her.


What about any other sports that require AKC registration?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Sports that require AKC registration require AKC registration. Non-registered pure-breds can get a a type of limited registration that allows them to participate in activities and events other than conformation ( I think it's called a PAL number? - details are on the AKC website) - but your dog needs to be an obvious pure-bred to qualify for the PAL registration, but the dog needs to be neutered.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

AKC has a program for mixed breeds as well. Look it up on their website. Dogs can participate in all but conformation


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

My trainer was telling me about someone who won national championships with a mutt from the pound.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> AKC has a program for mixed breeds as well. Look it up on their website. Dogs can participate in all but conformation


Aren't they called all American dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have no idea. Look it up on the AKC website.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Only thing a mixed breed can't do in IPO/SchH is compete at one of the breed championships (like the USCA nationals).


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

To compete in AKC events, a mixed breed dog has to have a Canine Partners Listing, which does require that they be altered. http://www.akc.org/dog-owners/canine-partners/

To compete in UKC events, they would need a Performance Listing, which does not require altering. http://res.ukcdogs.com/pdf/fo4adm.pdf

For ASCA events, they would need a Tracking Number, which does not require altering. http://www.asca.org/Portals/0/trackapp.pdf


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

For most sports you will need some sort of ID number, though. A Micro-chip or ear tattoo is usually required.


----------

